# 2nd engineer Colin Anderson



## Binnz (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi
I am looking for people that may know my father, sailed with Blue Funnel on the Centaur, Ajax and Glen Ogle. (that I know of) He joined the Merchant Navy when he was 21 in 1956 or thereabouts, and was at sea until around 1970. He reached rank of 2nd engineer. I am wanting to put something together to give him for his 80th birthday coming up soon, so if anyone knew him and have any information or pictures that they are willing to share I would be most grateful.


----------



## WilliamH (Jul 9, 2007)

There was, during my time in Ocean Fleets, a Second Engineer known as Bull Anderson, could this be him.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Binnz* and welcome to *SN*. Bonvoyage.


----------



## Binnz (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi thanks for your reply but I don't think that bull anderson was my dad


----------

